# Outdoor Senior



## Christie Photo (Apr 2, 2012)

Both available light only, 100mm lens, both _f_/3.5 at 1/160.

I'm always grateful for any comments or critique.

Thanks!

-Pete


1.







2.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 2, 2012)

Not too bad. On one I feel the crop is too wide on two I feel the crop is too tight.


----------



## timethief (Apr 2, 2012)

Very nice shots. They are both very sharp and well composed. 
The first shot is perfect i would say. 
I think the second shot has some minor distractions. The root of the tree and whatever he is sitting on are capturing my attention. Now that i look again his shirt also has an awkward fold on his shoulder.
Overall i like the feeling in these pictures. They both have a very natural and serene feel to them. 

Sam.


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you both for taking time with your feedback.  I'm grateful.

-Pete


----------



## tirediron (Apr 3, 2012)

I agree with Timethief - one comment I will make about the first is a tip received at a recent workshop:  When doing casual poses like this with men try and avoid having them jam their hands all the way into their pocket, rather have them keep at least their thumbs on the outside to avoid the appearance of a game of pocket-pool.


----------



## LuckySe7en (Apr 3, 2012)

Both shots look really good.  Maybe it's my screen but I think they could be a little brighter


----------



## Robin Usagani (Apr 3, 2012)

They look good.  Nice job!


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 3, 2012)

Always happy to see you posting photos Pete.  

The one thing that jumped out at me (in a negative way), is in the first one.  The edge of the dark tree behind him, lines up with the side of his head.  With his dark hair, there is a lack of separation (on my monitor at least) and it gives a bit of an awkward look/feel.  If the print has better separation there, it's probably not something to be concerned about.  

If I had to pick something in the second one, to nitpick, it would be that I'm finding it hard to tell what/where he's looking at.  The position of his eyes, makes it look like he's looking at the camera, but something gives me the feeling that he's looking, ever so slightly, of to our right.  I'd rather it be clearly one or the other.


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 3, 2012)

tirediron said:


> When doing casual poses like this with men try and avoid having them jam their hands all the way into their pocket, rather have them keep at least their thumbs on the outside to avoid the appearance of a game of pocket-pool.



Heh heh.  ACTUALLY, I broke my own "rule" here.  Typically, I direct that only the thumbs go into the pockets and then close the hands.  Not to avoid any look of playing with themselves, but so there's no amputee look.

-Pete


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 3, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> ...in the first one.  The edge of the dark tree behind him, lines up with the side of his head.  With his dark hair, there is a lack of separation...



I took a close look at file on a proper monitor, and there's only a wee bit more separation than what you see here, but not much.  Good call, Mikey!



Big Mike said:


> ...the second one...  The position of his eyes, makes it look like he's looking at the camera, but something gives me the feeling that he's looking, ever so slightly, of(f) to our right.  I'd rather it be clearly one or the other.



Yeah...  he is looking directly into the lens.  Hmmm....  maybe it the shape/position of the catch lights.  I'll monkey with that a bit to see if it helps.

Thanks!

-Pete


----------

